# Toys



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

What kind of toys do you have for your kitties?

I have da bird and "a thing on a string on a stick", a few "crumpled up paper", and "a stick with some feathers at the end".

Currently, their favorite toy is a few yards of plastic ribbon that I use for wrapping gifts.

They also have toy mice and balls throughout the apartment, half of which mysteriously have vanished into thin air. It's ridiculous!

I am looking for some ideas for new toys. I was eying the turbo scratcher...

Amazon.com: Bergan Turbo Scratcher Cat Toy, Colors May Vary: Pet Supplies


Let me know if you have some recommendations! I have a "chaser" and a "pouncer".

rcat


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

She has too many, if you ask me.









But _somebody_ keeps buying her new ones. She puts them in the bed all the time and I step on one every few days. 

She has something very much like the turbo scratcher, too. It's only got a few peekaboo holes in it, and the ball is shaped like a fuzzy mouse. She gives it a few bats every day, so it was definitely a good purchase. I only wish we could have found a bigger one.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

I just wrapped up play time Chanel has "da bird", mice (pink and grey) laser pen, balls with bells in the middle, play house with ball and feathers hanging, stuffed goose, glitter balls( her favorite) she puts those in our shoes, pillow and food bowl...they disappear like crazy...finally, she has me...I play hide and seek with her lol I usually win until tonight...I was waiting for her to pass...somehow she got passed me and ran by like "GOTCHA"...lol how do you like "chaser"? She has two apps on my phone and not really interested in those.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Jacq,

Is that the assorted toy bag from Amazon for like 7-8 dollars? I bought one, too, and it was such a good deal. Half of them have disappeared though, into thin air. My cats love the plastic spring ones.

Lovemychanel,

Aww stuffed goose! Is it one of those big ones that they can wrestle with? That's so cute! And yes, I have found balls in my boots...at the very toe part! I have no idea how they managed to stuff it up so far. Billi is my chaser, and he chases everything dangling or moving, no plan, no stealthy ninja moves, he just blindly chases it with passion. Silly kitty! He can jump very high when I dangle da bird and get him worked up. Aloo likes to stalk and pounce.


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 8, 2013)

For us, it's mostly things the kids leave lying around. Latest "toy" has been plastic Easter Eggs the kids left around the house.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> Lovemychanel,
> 
> Aww stuffed goose! Is it one of those big ones that they can wrestle with? That's so cute! And yes, I have found balls in my boots...at the very toe part! I have no idea how they managed to stuff it up so far. Billi is my chaser, and he chases everything dangling or moving, no plan, no stealthy ninja moves, he just blindly chases it with passion. Silly kitty! He can jump very high when I dangle da bird and get him worked up. Aloo likes to stalk and pounce.


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they love the pounce lol....I don't know how they hide them either just clever toots...I keep her toys on a shelf( have to or no sleep lol) Chanel will remind me to get her toys down...lol







This is her goose to tackle and kick lol poor goose.... 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

The goose is so cute! Hahaha. Tackle and kick! Chanel is so wild. I have two, so they wrestle with each other. It's hilarious to watch. 

I am seriously perplexed with the disappearances of toys. I live in a small one bedroom apartment, and there aren't that many places where the toys can go. WHERE THE HECK ARE THEY? I looked everywhere, but I can't find them. They must have created a small black hole where they send off the toys they got bored with. Those conniving kitties!


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

I use my husband!!! lol Lucky and my husband play hide and seek and chase each other through the house - have to holler at them like kids!! We also have a "da bird" but he would rather play with humans, he is a real rough-house. Just had to share!

Debbie


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

We just got them a new toy made by the same company as Da Bird. It is the Cat Catcher. A friend of mine recommended it and it is a big hit with my Mainers. They go crazy for it. I bought it at Petco. It is as expensive as the Da Bird ($10).
Is it worth the $10 bucks..probably not.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Both my girls now (as well as my rainbow bridge boy Simon) love the inexpensive catnip filled mice. They have a hard surface under the fur and are about the size of a large walnut so they can be carried around without the danger of being swallowed. I swear Penny could make an Olympic volleyball team when she's playing it. She'll toss it with her mouth into the air and swat at it with her paw sending it flying across the room to where Nala will pounce on it and claim it as her toy. These are often left as gifts for me in my shoes in the morning.

Grreat Choice™ Mouse Cat Toy with Catnip - Mice - Toys - PetSmart


----------



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

She's so pretty, but she has that "my precious" look about her.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blacky doesn't play. She's mostly not interested or will get flustered and leave in a burst of energy after very minimal interaction. Catnip though... well, that's different. Last night she raided a box of catnip toys meant for some other cats. :lol:

Blaze loves the laser, chittering at it on the wall. And he loves those very soft skinned mice with a hard shell body. And he has a little otter toy, he's kicked all the fur off on its head.

Jasper is obsessed to a level I've never seen with a particular toy mouse. It has a bell inside it, and when I throw it he fetches it back. If I throw a different toy he doesn't fetch so I only use them as distraction attempts while I throw/hide the important one somewhere else. Then he'll stalk the room, and start meowing, if he can't find it. Occasionally he'll pick up another toy if he can't find that mouse, while he's on the prowl for it... but otherwise... he only wants to play with that mouse. Last night we put his mouse in his collar behind his neck... and yes, he kept looking up and around whenever it made a noise while he was looking for it.

The mouse is made by "Go! Cat Go!" from their "Shock and Awww" series.


----------



## Hollys clan (Apr 8, 2013)

I have bought so many toys for my Monty. Feathers on strings, balls with bells in them, mice, small Teddy's. and yet the only thing he will play with is a piece of rubber he found in the house from god knows what. He won't let it out of his sight, carries it everywhere and plays with it non stop. Even plays fetch with it. You throw it, he will go get it, being it back and drop it at your feet. This may be a case of money can't buy your cat happiness. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

JungliBillis said:


> Jacq,
> 
> Is that the assorted toy bag from Amazon for like 7-8 dollars? I bought one, too, and it was such a good deal. Half of them have disappeared though, into thin air. My cats love the plastic spring ones.


It was actually received from Presents for Pets - redditgifts, a gift exchange online! I was paired with someone who had two cats and a turtle!

But now that I know there's an $8 awesome bag-o-swag on amazon, I'll know where to buy a replacement in 40 years, when all her current toys break :wink


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hahaha it seems like all cats have different taste in toys. I should try some cat nip mice. I haven't tried those on my babies. They were too young to get any reaction from cat nip...but now I think they would respond.

Jacq, ohhh how nice! Yes, if your toys disappear like mine and need more, you can always get some more.
Amazon.com: Grab bag assorted 20 pieces cat toys bag: Pet Supplies


I am thinking of getting this along with the turbo scratcher, since they love strings...


----------



## Comet (Dec 8, 2012)

My cats dont play much. My boy cat just lays around all day. My girl cat will play with a laser pointer and those sticks with things dangling off of them, but not for very long. Plus you have to swing it around forever before she is willing to play. They dont have many toys. I stopped buying them since they dont use them.

Be very careful with letting them play with ribbon for wrapping. That can be very dangerous if they eat it.


----------



## Tortitude (Apr 16, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> Let me know if you have some recommendations! I have a "chaser" and a "pouncer".


My Vivi likes to stalk her "prey", then swoop in for the "kill". She can get pretty acrobatic, too, if she's in the hunter's zone. Phoebe's in it for the thrill of the chase. You may have better luck with Turbo Scratcher type toys, but both of mine lose interest in them pretty quickly. They've even become jaded with Da Bird. Hunting toys that have maintained their interest are: laser pointers, Da Cat Catcher (mouse on a wire), Neko Flies (we have the Kittenator and Kragonfly), PURRfect Feather Bouncer (Vivi loves to play with this when nestled into the top perch on their cat tree), and Storytime Toys Mouse Tales (a little foam house with two curtained doors that foam mice pop out of; you control the mice). Real fur mice are always popular, too. 

I've discovered the hard way that my kitties want interactive play and aren't interested in entertaining themselves (I wish they would!). 

I hope you find some interesting new toys. :smile: Please post your review!


----------



## Valleygirl (Apr 26, 2013)

*Mine doesn't play*

I wish Lucky liked to play. 
My new girl (she adopted us 2 weeks ago) does not play.  Have tried fuzzy mice with a feather tail and catnip in it, and a plastic thingy that bounces around. String, and rolled up paper. Nothing interests her.
She JUST came into heat 2 days ago so she is thinking of other things at the moment. rofl
Scheduled to have her spayed next Monday, no kitties at this house.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

The cat dancer 101 is so simple, but a HUGE hit for my kitten. He also loves the Neko flies wand. I have bought all the attachments and continuously change them so he doesn't get Bored. Neither of my cats will play with toys on their own, but luckily they have each other to use as toys  I've bought just about every well reviewed toy on Amazon. Recently I bout a large hamper on amazon and I cut kitty doors on either end, two slits on either side, and put a plastic bag in there.. And they love it  they each wait on either side of the large box and see who can pounce on who  the other day I tried to move the box and it seems to be stuck on something because it wasn't easy to lift. Turns out Cuddles was inside sleeping, that's why it was harder to move  Simba snores when he sleeps, so at Least I can usually hear when he's sleeping inside the box


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Valleygirl said:


> I wish Lucky liked to play.
> My new girl (she adopted us 2 weeks ago) does not play.  Have tried fuzzy mice with a feather tail and catnip in it, and a plastic thingy that bounces around. String, and rolled up paper. Nothing interests her.
> She JUST came into heat 2 days ago so she is thinking of other things at the moment. rofl
> Scheduled to have her spayed next Monday, no kitties at this house.



My nearly 2 year old cat doesn't play much either. He used to love playing as a kitten, but its hard to get him interested in play with toys. However, he and his " brother" play tag, wrestling and pounce all the time


----------



## Amberrose (Apr 12, 2013)

Ebbi loves the bird on the stick thing. He also has a bunch of missing mice he loves. He had a few balls with bells, but he hates them and ignores them. His favourite are the catnip filled mice. He goes crazy for them, and when he's done playing he "drowns" them in his water dish. 

Oh, he also loves my hair bands. I have no idea how he always manages to get into them. I keep them in my bathroom, and I always keep the door shut. But somehow the sneaky kitty finds them and goes wild for them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I have purchased 3 items for my babies.

Cat Dancer 301 Cat Charmer (Ribbon on a wand toy)
Cat Dancer 101 Cat Dancer (cardboard rolls attached to metal wire)
Plastic Spring cat toys

They are all great hits with my babies. They enjoy all 3 tremendously. The Cat Dancer toys are especially great. My cats were getting bored with the other wand / string toys, and these ones provide fresh new movements for them.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Do any of you use those Adoorable cat toys? I bought several for Apollo when he was smaller but he'd chew the stretchy string right in half and carry the chicken around with him. I still have 3 of those chickens, he used to LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE them. If they had a version with a better string that couldn't be chewed apart in one go-round, that'd be perfect!

Da Bird, Cat Dancer, and some other various wand toys are their favorites. I actually found a wand toy at Petsmart for about $8 that had several different attachments to it, the boys looooved it. One was ribbon, one was feather, one was a ball and one was a fuzzy critter.

As I mentioned in a previous post, Apollo has an addiction to feather-tailed mice. A specific type, too. Not just ANY feathery mouse, no. He's a spoiled brat like that. Atlas loves those small foamy soccer balls and will play fetch with those all day long. I actually have a video of him from when he was a tiny thing, maybe a month old, playing fetch with one.

I also have a turbo scratcher thinger, and Apollo doesn't really bother with it but Atlas sure loves it. I went ahead and spent the $15 for a medium-sized cardboard scratching post from Pet Supermarket that was big enough for one of the cats to lay on and Apollo has dubbed it his throne. I swear I get death glares any time I move it to vacuum around it!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

JungliBillis said:


> The goose is so cute! Hahaha. Tackle and kick! Chanel is so wild. I have two, so they wrestle with each other. It's hilarious to watch.
> 
> I am seriously perplexed with the disappearances of toys. I live in a small one bedroom apartment, and there aren't that many places where the toys can go. WHERE THE HECK ARE THEY? I looked everywhere, but I can't find them. They must have created a small black hole where they send off the toys they got bored with. Those conniving kitties!


move your fridge away from the wall if you can and pull the bottom drawer out of the stove. you might not find all of them but there will be a dirty treasure trove.


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

i have to stop myself from buying a toy every time i go to the pet store haha, there are so many cute things they make for cats  most of the things i've bought him he plays with once or twice, then gives up on and ignores forever 

the toys that he really likes and ended up being good buys are:
da bird
neko flies
turbo scratcher 
any catnip-stuffed canvas thing,
little fur mice


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

coyt said:


> the toys that he really likes and ended up being good buys are:
> da bird
> neko flies
> turbo scratcher
> ...


my cats like all of those things except I've never tried neko flies. a lot of other people like them so I might get some next time. I added the hurricane to my turbo scratcher, and I also get cat dancers and cat charmers.

a lot of the grocery store toys come apart in about 20 minutes, so I stopped buying them, but there was one my cats just LOVED so I bought several of them (one would last 4-6 weeks tops). it was a big blue (or pink) bird on a bouncy string.

the only things I've ever bought that were a complete bust were those plastic coiled up springs. they don't play with those at all, I throw them and they just stare in that direction and play with something else. the thing they also loved were those fat cat toys--the one with a cat face and a long tailish looking thing, kind of like a pink and orange windsock, the ugly little dogs--actually they were _all _kind of ugly lol but the cats liked playing with them. walgreens and kings both carried them, but they must not anymore because I haven't seen any for awhile and I forgot about them.


----------

